# Beloved Friend



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Brazos​
Golden lovers, please lend me your shoulders. I lost my best friend tonight when my beautiful fourteen- year-old, Hilltop’s Bonnie Brazosgold, was put down because he became unable to walk due to advanced LS disease and all eighty-six pounds had to be carried. He detested the indignity. He was a beautiful dark red with the wisdom of gray sprinkled around his face. His eyes held the secret of living a life filled with unconditional love and the lesson that death isn’t a thing to be feared. Gathered in my arms, bathed in my tears, Brazos looked at me with great love and pity, gave a soft kiss to the hand under his head and slipped quietly away to the Happy Hunting Ground. Doggie Heaven is a better place today and God will be able to serve pheasant any time He chooses. Farewell beloved friend!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

My deepest smypathys to you on this day! God Speed Brazos. 
You were honestly loved!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your friend Brazos. He sounds like an amazing dog. He is now running free with all of our friends. I am sorry you had to find us at such a sad time but remember the beautiful memories and pictures that you have of him. I pray that you find some peace knowing he loved you. Run Free Brazos


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! No matter the age, no matter the cause, it is heartbreaking to lose a canine friend. I'm sure it was a great comfort to him for you to be the last loving face he saw. Godspeed, Brazos.

Welcome to the forum. I wish it were under happier circumstances.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your beloved friend. He is happy to be running again, I'm sure! I would imagine you are feeling very raw now, but when you feel up to it we would love to see some pictures and hear stories about your very special boy.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel your loss, I am very sorry for Brazos. Your eulogy was beautiful, although i hate reading these. We would love to see some pictures of him, he sounds beautiful...but when YOU are ready. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

remember all of the good times, thats all our wonderful goldens remember. 

welcome to the forum, our shoulders are open for tears


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

so sorry to you at the loss of your golden boy.. rest well brazos


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my old red man to heart attack May 15--died in my arms with me telling him how much i loved him. He was `12 years 3 months old. It is never easy, and it does take time to get back on an even keel. They never leave our hearts, we never forget them, we get other dogs, but we don't replace what we lost--we just allow our hearts to grow bigger to allow new ones in.

There have been several lost here in the past couple of weeks and many of us have lost our beloved dogs in the past, so you will most certainly get plenty of understanding here. And we would like to see pictures of your old man when you feel like posting them.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and i know its very hard but that was the best way is at home in your arms that is what i did for my Meg but i was not there for Sadie and that is what hurts me so much at least you said a nice goodbye and he is now running free in doggy heaven and no more pain playing with all the other's up there happy again.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I can see how loved your boy was in the way you wrote his tribute,and he lived a beautiful long life , as your pain fades hopefully you can reflect on his wonderful life with you. RIP Brazo


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My deepest sympathies, no matter how long they are with us it is never long enough. Lots of shoulders here to share your tears and memories on, too many of us know ourselves exactly how you are feeling.

We would love to see pictures of Brazos, if you'd like to share.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We gladly lend our shoulders, and are truly sorry for your loss. Your love affair with him pours out thru your tribute. I hope you find at least a little comfort here.... you are among others who have loved like that and many who have or are heavy hearted with loss. Run Free at the Bridge sweet Brazos. And welcome to the forum Mom.... I'm just sorry it is under these circumstances.

Betty


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you loss of Brazos. So hard even though he live a nice long life. Please feel free to share pictures of your boy with us.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. He lived a nice long life. Our thoughts are with you. Take care.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He waits at the Bridge for you and will greet you with all the love & dignity you've showed him. He was a loved friend & companion and knew it. Godspeed Sweet Brazos.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for you're loss, Our thought's are with you


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Run swiftly through the sweet night dear Brazo. Our thoughts remain with those left behind.
Saca, Cahill, Chase and Sage at The Bridge


----------



## Minnie's Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you..it's one of the hardest decisions to make, but take comfort in the fact that Brazos is happy and healthy now.. 

Minnie's Mom


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry for your loss. prayers and thoughts coming your way


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Godspeed Brazos!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your's on the loss of your magnificent boy. What a truly eloquent farewell you wrote. I could feel the love, devotion and pride in every word.
Rest well sweet Brazos.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

My deepest sympathy for your loss.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww. So sorry for your loss. Brazos sounded like a really neat companion--he was certainly lucky to have you!

There are many shoulders here at the Forum that you are more than welcome to lean or cry upon. One of the many things I've grown to love about these folks is their kind caring ways--especially when one of our furrkids--or one of us--need prayers...

Welcome to the Forum--and we'd certainly would love to see pics of Brazos--when you're ready to share.

I remember Brazos was from a famous John Wayne movie--correct? That was the rallying cry of several old friends when one of them got into trouble......

How fitting....................

Peace to you and Brazos......

SJ


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh dear. I am so sorry for your pain. What a beautiful post though--it is clear you loved him well for all of his years. I'm sure he had a good life--many happy memories. If you can, tell us a story or two and post some pictures. We'd love to see and hear about him.
Take care....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Brazos.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry about the loss of your Brazos. Thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss of your beloved Brazos. It is so obvious that he was deeply loved and he knew it. It is hard to lose our babies, even when they have had a long well loved life as Brazos had.

Fly free sweet boy!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Brazos. My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## texas golden's mom (Jan 8, 2008)

I know he's chasing the calves since I'm not there to yell at him.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I can tell by your words that you loved him very much. Be gentle with yourself in these next weeks, you really never get over the loss, but it does lessen in time...a little:no:


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry..........:bawling: it's never easy. thinking and saying some prayers for you.
Debbie & mason


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss.
Take care of yourself. I am thinking of you 

xx


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for your loss and keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss... the words aren't enough to calm that sad feeling you have in your heart and soul, but i want you to know that here you have a lot of understanding , support and love!!
take care and remmber that brazos will always in your heart.


----------

